# Hen or Roo



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's the question?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

How old? Very pretty either way!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like a hen to me. A very pretty one too!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

We're gonna need a tiebreaker, 'cuz it looks like a roo to me!!!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> We're gonna need a tiebreaker, 'cuz it looks like a roo to me!!!


I have to agree with you, looks like a too to me!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

If that's a Colombian rock, I would say ROOSTER!! I have a 16 week hen and yours is so much more feathered.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

That's a light brahma I think, with feathered feet and legs like that. But I have no clue as to gender, how old is it?


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's about 8 mths give or take a month or two. The reason I ask is we have caught it trying to crow early in the mornin and in the evening. It's a light brahma by the way. Couldn't remember if I had mentioned that.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Dyanne05 said:


> It's about 8 mths give or take a month or two. The reason I ask is we have caught it trying to crow early in the mornin and in the evening. It's a light brahma by the way. Couldn't remember if I had mentioned that.


Well yeah, if it crows, that is a great clue, too!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

It looks like a roo to me I have buff brahma hens there 9 months old and there combs are not as big as that ones there are almost none existent so I would say a roo nice looking bird.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I kinda hope it is but I do worry cuz if there's another I worry that they will fight. The only thing I haven't seen are spears.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

There should be small buds on the inside of the legs. The start of spurs.


----------



## megan013 (May 26, 2013)

It looks like a rooster to me.


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

Rooster for sure. Look at the size of his waddles and how early they form.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry but I am very chicken stupid but what exactly is a waddle.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

The waddles are the red things hanging from his chin


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh ok sorry I am just learnin thanks for educating me


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Your not stupid we're all here learning that's why we come here no worries the waddle is what hangs under there beak it's much larger on the males then the females and depends on the breed as well and the fleshy part on top of the head is the comb much more noticeable on the roo then the hen.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

No question is a stupid question !!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

PRF_Stone said:


> Rooster for sure. Look at the size of his waddles and how early they form.


Actually, they are wattles.  And no matter what you hear, size doesn't matter.  They may give you an idea, but not be able to tell you definately.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well i guess I will continue to listen for that morning crow. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Light brahma roo.


----------



## chickenfarmer4891 (May 30, 2013)

Looks like a roo to me!


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Update: we got a roo woke up to cock a doodle doo this morning


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> We're gonna need a tiebreaker, 'cuz it looks like a roo to me!!!


Yay!! I called it first!  I'm not right much, so I have to grab it when I can.


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Whoop whoop and the crown goes to fuzziebutt. LOL!!! N


----------

